# I need a car



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

keep your eyes peeled for a nice estate for me :thumb:
£800 ish preferably a dubber or jap:thumb::thumb:

as local as possible ..........................

thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Reasonable choice within 40 miles of the council building's postcode....

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used/cars/postcode/cf372aa/radius/40/price-to/1000/body-type/estate/sort/priceasc/page/2?gquery=Used%20Cars


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

was lookin at this felicia is it not old skoda tho?????????

and like the golf too:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the big green volvo - a bit higher than your limit but they may get talked down for cash...


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i like them. strict 800 tho boo:buffer:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

cancell that got a van with me new job 




cheeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Woohoo - free van!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

and diesel:thumb: lol


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Free van and diesel. Good skills!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Supervisor as well now in you ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah m8 site maneger


----------

